# Curtain rails



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

hi folks hope you all are keeping safe.
The curtain rail in my sons room is not level, just 1 bracket is lower than the other 2. My diy skills arent great so dont really want to re drill new holes. Have you any hacks on levelling, or can i buy ajustable bracket?
Thanks steve


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Not a lot of options here. You either slot the holes in the bracket or drill new holes in the wall. :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Picture of the bracket might help. Sometimes you can alter the bracket.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Some brackets have slots in so you can simply loosen the screws a snitch and lift it up before tightening them again.

If you don't want to drill into the wall there are people about who do odd job DIY for cash. A guy we know does that, mostly goes around being paid to assemble IKEA furniture that rich twits couldn't possibly fathom for themselves.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Can the bracket be bent?

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Doesn't happen now but older houses used to have a wooden batten to support curtain rails. Curtains being quite heavy the rails were fixed in many places.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Cookies said:


> Can the bracket be bent?
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Possibly not tried it. Ill give it a go thanks


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Now I want to see photos of the big hole in the plaster when you rip the bracket out. 😂


----------

